# Giant TC Aero 1 -- 2005



## Noob-Man (Jul 14, 2010)

I have the opportunity to purchase an '05 TC Aero 1 with less than 250 miles on it for $575. I like the thought of getting back into biking on something with an upgraded group on it, but I think a LARGE frame on the '05 might be too large for me. Stopped in to a Giant dealer the other day and by just looking at me he tells me I need a large frame. I'm 5'11" TOPS, with a 31" inseam....

Any thoughts about the Giant '05 compact Geometry being too big in a size LARGE?


----------



## LMWEL (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm 5'10"+ with a 31" inseam and I ride a 2009 Defy M/L . I believe if the M/L wasn't available my LBS would have fitted me to a M with a longer stem etc. It sounds like a sweet bike though .


----------



## Noob-Man (Jul 14, 2010)

Not sure who John Galt is, but I know that your advice helped me make the decision not to buy the bike. I could have probably parted it out and made some money, but decided against it. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Funny, because I'm 5'10.5 on a size large 2006 TCR C2. People say that I still have a lot of seatpost showing with too much drop. Maybe I have an ape of a body...


----------



## Noob-Man (Jul 14, 2010)

Ventruck,

I haven't ridden in a while or EVER been properly fitted, but that just _looks_ uncomfortable to me!!


----------



## LMWEL (Jan 5, 2010)

*Wow !*



Ventruck said:


> Funny, because I'm 5'10.5 on a size large 2006 TCR C2. People say that I still have a lot of seatpost showing with too much drop. Maybe I have an ape of a body...


Holy Smoke !!! If that's a large and you are 5'10.5" tall , your legs must be crazy long . I'm exactly the opposite . I have short legs . I'm not sure I could touch the pedals on your bike . Nice bike though .


----------



## musicociclista (Jan 15, 2006)

It would be a good thing to level the saddle and see how it feels...


----------

